# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Hawaii_Honolulu  3 Ngày 2 Đêm _$ 238.00 (USD)

## mylinh1402

**

*Du lịch Hawaii_Honolulu 
3 Ngày 2 Đêm
Mã tour : LH3D           Giá :  $ 238.00 (USD)*
*Thông tin hỗ trợ tư vấn*
Ms. Linh _ 0916991551
Yahoo : meocoi2001@yahoo.com

*Lịch trình Tour
*
*Ngày thứ nhất*
 Đến Sân bay Quốc tế Honolulu, hướng dẫn viên của tour sẽ gặp gỡ đoàn tại Khu vực lấy hành lý và trung chuyển đoàn về khách sạn làm thủ tục nhận phòng. nghỉ ngơi hay dạo phố dọc bãi biển Waikiki nổi tiếng.



*
Ngày thứ hai*
 Buổi sáng, tham quan Trân Châu Cảng, xem lại những dấu tích của tàu chiến USS Arizona sau khi quân đội Nhật Bản tiến công trong Thế Chiến II. Một con tàu hải quân sẽ đưa đoàn đến Đài tưởng niệm Arizona.
Tiếp sau đó đoàn sẽ tham gia một tour tham quan thành phố với các điểm dừng chân tham quan sau: Thủ phủ Tiểu bang, Quảng trường Washington Place, Nghĩa trang Quốc gia Thái Bình Dương, Khu phố Tàu, Lâu đài Iolani Palace, và bức tượng vua Kamehameha
*



Ngày thứ ba*
 Tùy thuộc vào chuyến bay, Xe sẽ tiễn đoàn ra sân bay khởi hành về nước.

*Giá bao gồm:*
•    Đưa đón tại sân bay Honolulu
 •    2 đêm khách sạn ở Waikiki (Oahu)
 •    Tour Trân Châu Cảng & Tham quan thành phố (City Tour)
 •    Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt hoặc tiếng Anh

*Giá không bao gồm:*
•    Vé máy bay quốc tế ( Saigon - Honolulu - Saigon )
 •    Dịch vụ giặt ủi, giúp việc, điện thoại, rượu và các thức uống khác
 •    Các bữa ăn tự túc ( Hướng dẫn sẽ sắp xếp nhà hàng cho quý khách )
 •    Tip hướng dẫn viên và tài xế ($7/khách/ngày)
 •    Chi phí cá nhân, phí bốc dỡ hành lý tại sân bay và khách sạn, phí tour không bao gồm bảo hiểm các loại
 •    Phí thủ tục visa + Bảo hiểm.

*Note: Chuyến bay đến, giờ khởi hành:*
•    *Miễn phí đưa đón đến sân bay từ 9h-23h* (thời gian khác quý khách vui lòng thanh toán thêm $40 mỗi lượt)
 •    Hành trình chuyến đi có thể thay đổi theo ngày khởi hành
•    Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại khu hành lý sân bay quốc tế Honolulu(Hawaii) và đưa khách về khách sạn làm thủ tục nhận phòng.
•    Trong trường hợp khẩn cấp cần trợ giúp, quý khách liên lạc HOTLINE theo số *Việt Nam (+84) 91 606 9955
*
*CHEAP2GO TRAVEL ( CTY CP TM DV DL VIỆT Á)*
Add: 85A Phan Ke Binh St., Dist 1, HCMC, Vietnam
 Tel : (84 8) 3915 2141 - 42 - 43 - 44 Fax: (84) 3915 2145
 Cell : (84) 91 699 1551 ( Ms. Linh)
 Email : lihha@cheap2go.net
Yahoo : meocoi2001@yahoo.com
Website : www.cheap2go.vn

----------

